# Partner Visa 820 Online Application Error Message



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello all, 

Having trouble with the online partner visa 820 application and wondered if anyone could help me out. 

I have completed the 'Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa' online form and paid the application fee and it is classed as submitted, but now my partner is completing the 'Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia' online form getting an error on page 4 of her online form and is receiving an error:

"The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website."

I have looked on the common errors webpage on immi and other users who are getting the same error because they haven't submitted and paid 'Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa'.

Can anyone please shed some light onto why I am receiving this error and unable to proceed with the application?

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

How fast are you doing the sponsor section compared to completing the applicant section?

There may be a time delay.


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for your reply,

I started my application a couple days ago and completed it this morning, then paid immediately and went to complete my partner/sponsor's application straight away, and received that error message. Now an hour or so later still receiving the same error message.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Did you pay Bpay?


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

ampk said:


> Did you pay Bpay?


No I saw the part saying there would be a delay with Bpay so used paypal instead, payment all went through ok.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

If you're the sponsor, you shouldn't be clicking on Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage visa, you should be clicking on Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia.


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Ramah said:


> If you're the sponsor, you shouldn't be clicking on Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage visa, you should be clicking on Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia.


My apologies I meant I have completed 'Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage visa' and now my partner is getting this error when completing Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia'.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention I'll edit the original post.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dancjohnson said:


> My apologies I meant I have completed 'Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage visa' and now my partner is getting this error when completing Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia'.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to my attention I'll edit the original post.


I thought you were trying to start another fresh application, my bad 

Are you still getting that message now?

Maybe try using a different browser. I had an issue with ImmiAccount and Firefox before but everything worked on Chrome...

Are you using the same ImmiAccount or different?

Edit - Also, what does Page 4 ask for? What information are you providing which the system doesn't seem to be liking? I can't remember at the top of my head what page 4 asks for.


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Ramah said:


> I thought you were trying to start another fresh application, my bad
> 
> Are you still getting that message now?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!
Yep still getting the same error message unfortunately and I have tried another browser. 
It's from the same immi account (mine) do you think maybe my partner/sponsor should I create an immi account and try starting an application on that?

Page 4 is entitled ' Critical data confirmation' and it basically is just asking to confirm that all the personal and passport details of the sponsor are correct.

Thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you received the 2 emails from DIBP yet (one is the bridging visa).


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dancjohnson said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> Yep still getting the same error message unfortunately and I have tried another browser.
> It's from the same immi account (mine) do you think maybe my partner/sponsor should I create an immi account and try starting an application on that?
> 
> ...


Go back from the beginning and have a look at punctuation, for some reason the form doesn't like any commas, apostrophes or anything like that, that might be causing a problem?

Maybe if you're only 4 pages in then try deleting all the information and filling it out again.


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

ampk said:


> Have you received the 2 emails from DIBP yet (one is the bridging visa).


Not received any emails from DIBP yet, which I did think was weird! I thought maybe I'd at least get an email saying that they have received my payment or something similar.

My partner thinks that this could be happening because of the Immi website being down for maintenance for a bit over this weekend, but I'm not sure. Naturally it is adding to the stress and making my mind think of the worst.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Has the fee been taken out from your bank account?

When did you submit the application?


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Ramah said:


> Has the fee been taken out from your bank account?
> 
> When did you submit the application?


The fee was taken out of my bank account when I submitted the application 3 hours ago.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dancjohnson said:


> The fee was taken out of my bank account when I submitted the application 3 hours ago.


Maybe give it until tomorrow.

The site isn't the best coded site in the world and maybe their systems aren't always 100% so it might just be something which will get resolved within 24 hours.

You can always call DIBP if you don't receive the emails which ampk pointed out.


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Ramah said:


> Maybe give it until tomorrow.
> 
> The site isn't the best coded site in the world and maybe their systems aren't always 100% so it might just be something which will get resolved within 24 hours.
> 
> You can always call DIBP if you don't receive the emails which ampk pointed out.


Yeah I was thinking maybe I'll leave it till tomorrow, as I also noticed the uploading evidence page seemed to not be working correctly as there is no list of the required and recommended types of evidence to upload.

Never mind I'll make sure I call DIBP when they open at 8:30am if we're still receiving the error message.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The emails are normally automaticish after payment - it seems the DIBP have not registered it as paid yet.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

It sounds like the system hasn't registered that payment has been received as usually that's what happens when you're waiting on payment to clear in regards to both the upload and sponsor application so fingers crossed it'll be sorted by the morning


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

ampk said:


> The emails are normally automaticish after payment - it seems the DIBP have not registered it as paid yet.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Talipen (Nov 20, 2017)

*same issue*

hey all, i have literally just lodged my application the same ( i am the sponsored partner), my partner is now trying to complete her part of the section and we are getting the same error

'The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website.'

on page 4, we are trying to phone the immgration department but currently 109th in the queue.

The money has been taken out of my account, we have used the exact same documents and have checked against the original application, everything is identical but i am still getting this error, my current concern is that i have no recieved any emails confirming my application, or payment. yet the payment has been taken, all i recieved was the receipt. I have no recieved any emails confirming as i stated or giving my an idea of the next stages, on the website which gives a brief outline of the process it says my sponsor should complete this form then my temporary visa will be given. My current visa expires in 15days, so I am worried that I will not get this sorted by then and will technically be breaking my visa coniditions.

if you find a fix to this issue please can you let me know!


----------



## dancjohnson (Nov 19, 2017)

Talipen said:


> hey all, i have literally just lodged my application the same ( i am the sponsored partner), my partner is now trying to complete her part of the section and we are getting the same error
> 
> 'The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website.'
> 
> ...


I received my two emails (including my bridging visa) at 8:15am this morning, nearly 24 hours after submitting my application, and now I am no longer getting that error and can complete the application, so I think for some reason the site is being extra slow at the moment.


----------



## raringsunny (Mar 9, 2018)

dancjohnson said:


> I received my two emails (including my bridging visa) at 8:15am this morning, nearly 24 hours after submitting my application, and now I am no longer getting that error and can complete the application, so I think for some reason the site is being extra slow at the moment.


Hi,
I am also in the process of applying for temporary partner visa (820) and running through the same issue.

I will wait for another day. Can you please confirm if you received the Bridging visa along with work rights after 24 hours of submitting your application?


----------

